# 2000 M Coupe AC and Heat Not Adjustable



## berchman (Feb 23, 2020)

I have never been able to control the amount of air conditioning or heating. It's either full heat or full AC, nothing in between. The BMW dealer says that that's the way it is and there's nothing that can be done about it. Is this true and it is an original flaw in the design?

I'm the original owner, only 88,000 miles, and always serviced by BMW.


----------

